# Sporttracks into Trainingpeaks WKO+



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

So.. I've been using sporttracks for the past 2 seasons with my Edge 705. I chart out everything. There is a lot of history in that program. 

I have a powertap wheelset coming my way this week. 

I'm getting WKO+ to do my analysis and such.

Anyone have any ideas for getting the info out of sporttracks and into WKO+? I don't have the original TCX files because I didn't think I'd need them once they were in sporttracks..

I've tried the TCX converter but it isn't working nicely for me.

Would hate to not be able to use some of that history in WKO+ for figuring out my current levels and such.


Any ideas?!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't have any first-hand knowledge, but here's an idea. I wonder if you can use this plug-in to export the ride summaries from SportTracks to CSV. It sounds like the plug-in has a way for you to customize the fields and you need to match that to something that WKO+ understands. I think moving ride summaries across is probably the best thing to do. You'll get "credit" in WKO+ for your 2 years of riding history, though there'll be no power data (obviously) and no GPS/HR/cadence record either. I understand that WKO+ has a way of manually entering an activity summary, though it would be a chore to hand enter 2 years worth ...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried the csv export along with all of the other export options and plugins.. WKO doesn't recognize the csv at all. If I export a GPX and then use the tcx converter I can pull a little bit of info but I need to do it for every single ride. It's not a very fun looking idea..

I've been using the training load plugin for a while now and it estimates my TRIMP, TSS, TSB, ATC, and graphs it out for me to see. I've used to it train for a while now and its nice for letting me know when to take it easy and when to step it up. (Sawtooth graphs, progressively going up.)

Since WKO doesn't record bike millage or weather or gps I'll likely continue to use sporttracks as a history book and use WKO for analysis.

Maybe I can ride for a few weeks using just my new power data.. figure out how accurate my TSS has been estimated and then manually adjust my current TSS and such in WKO. This way I can reflect all the training I've done this year without fighting to get the data in..

Just thinking out loud...


----------

